# bull whip



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd like to use a bull whip on the person above me because??????

give a good reason to whip your friends


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(slipping Thorazine into Mike's coffee..)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Every body knows I dont like meds just causing pain for others


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Person above me should be whipped for starting a game and getting no one to play yet!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

The person accepts the whipping and grins


----------

